

No Calls, Thanks. The Road to Efficiency. - mtreder
http://marcin.is/post/58504045313/no-calls-thanks-the-road-to-efficiency

======
WettowelReactor
I do not understand the stigma associated with talking on the phone. Having
some time discipling into when you take/return calls is no different than
taking an organized approach to email.

Personally I find that calling is like a superpower in business. If you want
better rates, better service, and better options you are almost always better
of calling rather than relying any other means.

------
iktorn
Nobody really calls me anymore. Even my wife knows I'm more likely to reply to
her email than pickup the phone ;)

~~~
mtreder
Thumbs up! Well honestly I find calls really old fashioned.

